# "The Tower of Google" > for tree folks with websites



## M.D. Vaden (May 5, 2007)

So........... in the past few months, I demoted Google's PageRank ranks to a single tool in the toolbox.

The past two days, as I condensed my several years experience with it, into a short page article, I reduced it to pure trash.

The system is unreliable, fluctuates, and is irrelevant.

Brand new short article...

http://http://www.mdvaden.com/tower_of_google.shtml

Page says it all...

In a nutshell, I've watched PageRank dance all over the place like a Yo Yo, but the websites I watched continually improved, grew, and basically maintained the same decent search results.

PageRank at best, is a gimic.


----------

